# 1975 Redline Squareback



## nycet3 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm a Redline collector. This is a crazy find. 1975 Redline Squareback frame (serial # in 700s) and Speedo double dropout forks. A pretty rare combo. 

According to Linn Kastan's handwritten registry, this frame was shipped in September, 1975. 

Head decal has been replaced. All other decals appear to be original.

I'm going to clean it up and build it.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 14, 2017)

Thats pretty amazing! They did reproduce these for a limited time, something like 15 yrs ago.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 14, 2017)

NYcet , schwinndoggy says its a possible repop. I would take his word for it. I will trade you any Schwinn you require.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Dec 14, 2017)

nice find!!!  its my birthday bike(meaning month and year)


----------



## mongeese (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 15, 2017)

I did not say this one was a repop, simply stating they did in fact repop these.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 18, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> I did not say this one was a repop, simply stating they did in fact repop these.




I knew what you were getting at. All good.

I'm going to remove the rust from the nickel, but won't polish. Want to keep the patina.

Have begun writing a list of parts for this project. Starting with the wheels: First generation Araya 7B rims. Will use an ACS front hub, and either an Atom or Union freewheel drum brake rear hub. As luck would have it, the era-correct hubs have already been located. The hoops are another story.
Spokes and nipples will also have to be era-correct. 

Will probably go Ashtabula cranks and stem with Schwinn exercise bike bars.

Going to be fun to get the stuff together & build. It always is.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 18, 2017)

Sounds different than what I was thinking but maybe thats how you remember builds in your area. What are exercise bars? Bars of an exercise bike?


----------



## bairdco (Dec 18, 2017)

I would go box bars with those horribly hard octopus grips, snap pads, mks or kkt pedals, and one of those vinyl diamond pleated seats.

True old school rims would be Femco dimpled steel rims.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Sounds different than what I was thinking but maybe thats how you remember builds in your area. What are exercise bars? Bars of an exercise bike?




They're box bars, but minus the crossbar. From a schwinn exercise bike.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I would go box bars with those horribly hard octopus grips, snap pads, mks or kkt pedals, and one of those vinyl diamond pleated seats.
> 
> True old school rims would be Femco dimpled steel rims.




I have a set of Femcos, but they're NOS, and would look wrong since they're too clean.
Also have some no-dimpled Araya box rims, but want to go the 7B route with this one.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 26, 2017)

Here's a pretty cool Stu Thomsen replica Squareback built by jtfreestyle. (He has some nice bikes on his site.) 
I'm going to pull some ideas from this bike.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's a scan from Linn Kastan's handwritten Redline sales ledger. My frame (#774) was shipped to CYC on Nov. 21, 1975. (Thanks to Coupes at bmxsociety.com forvthe info.)


----------



## Myke (Feb 1, 2018)

Cool frame! I have always liked motomags I's on these early frames too.


----------



## King82 (May 21, 2018)

I need your help identifying this bike. . . I picked it up at a garage sale and I’m trying to identify the make and year, and am also trying to come up with an estimated value of the bike. In doing some research it looks like a late 70’s model or possibly a 1980? I attached some pictures and found what I think might be a serial number?? The bike is in almost perfect condition with no rust or damage and all the original stickers are still on the bike and in good shape as well. If you have any knowledge to share it would be greatly appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## King82 (May 21, 2018)

Sorry, i forgot to post the pics. . . 

I need your help identifying this bike. . . I picked it up at a garage sale and I’m trying to identify the make and year, and am also trying to come up with an estimated value of the bike. In doing some research it looks like a late 70’s model or possibly a 1980? I attached some pictures and found what I think might be a serial number?? The bike is in almost perfect condition with no rust or damage and all the original stickers are still on the bike and in good shape as well. If you have any knowledge to share it would be greatly appreciated.Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Jul 8, 2019)

I have #356 sitting in a display case at home. Would love to know to whom and where it was sent. If you can find out through hat ledger, I’d appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 13, 2019)

@nycet3 Did you ever get the bike built up?


----------



## 44tooth (Nov 24, 2021)

nycet3 said:


> Hi! I realize this thread is old, but was just curious if you still had this frame in your posession and if built up, how'd it turn out? Thanks, Jason


----------

